# Do!Aqua Cube Glass 60H Planted Tank



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

My tank has been running just slightly under two months. Inlet glass lily pipe broke, so i'm using the green eheim inlet till i get a replacement. The full specs of the tank are

TANK. Do!Aqua Cube Glass 60H. 24" x 18" x 18" (60 x 45 x 45 cm) 32gal
LIGHT. Twinstar led 600sp
UNS light hanging kit.
Ada soil
10lb Co2 tank with regulator.
Glass Co2 diffuser.
FLITER. Eheim classic 2217 
Glass lily pipes inlet and outet
FERTS . I'm using Default's Complete Nutrition Formula, dosing 10ml twice a week.
PLANTS. Front from the left is. Pogostemon Helferi, S repens, Lobelia Cardinalis. The two red plants in the center on the sides is AR Mini. Back from the left is Pogostemon Erectus, Rotala Macranda, and Didiplis Diandra. LIVESTOCK. 40 Cardinal Tetras, 8 Otto Cats, 10 Amano Shrimp, 12 Blue Rill shrimp
Short video of the tank.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

That looks really sharp and the plants look really healthy.


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Looks nice. Where did you get the hanging kit from ?


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, yes all plants are growing nicely.



planter said:


> That looks really sharp and the plants look really healthy.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, i got the hanging kit from Buceplants , there located in the states. I couldn't find anything like this locally.

https://buceplant.com/collections/aquarium-lids/products/uns-light-hanging-kit?variant=44358773517



Aceman21 said:


> Looks nice. Where did you get the hanging kit from ?


----------



## Aceman21 (Nov 4, 2015)

Ryan s said:


> Thanks, i got the hanging kit from Buceplants , there located in the states. I couldn't find anything like this locally.
> 
> https://buceplant.com/collections/aquarium-lids/products/uns-light-hanging-kit?variant=44358773517


Thanks, ya I've been looking too but haven't be able to find anything.


----------



## iamaloner (Dec 20, 2014)

Very nice man. Keep it up

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks you.



iamaloner said:


> Very nice man. Keep it up
> 
> Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vraev (Mar 29, 2012)

Beautiful tank Ryan. Wow!!! I would love to get that hanging kit from Buceplants. It would be great if we can do a group order from canada and save a bit on shipping costs.


----------



## Ryan s (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for your compliment. i'll reply your pm soon. Yes the hanging kit is very nice. Check if other people want on the site, you can arrange something.



vraev said:


> Beautiful tank Ryan. Wow!!! I would love to get that hanging kit from Buceplants. It would be great if we can do a group order from canada and save a bit on shipping costs.


----------

